# Arteon Owners Official Photo Thread



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey Arteon team! I figured it would be fun to get a photo thread going. Let's do this!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll get it started: Here is my 2019 SEL Premium (Non R-Line) in kurkuma yellow


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

here is my photo dump...


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Even with over 4k miles so far, the only pictures I've taken are of the cargo flexibility:






















That's eight pairs of skis, neatly stacked up on top of each other, in the center pass-through, with room for two adults on either side in the back seat.

With the rear seats up, I could get in both my road bike and gravel bike with the front wheels still on.

Yet the Arteon keeps getting compared to compact sedans (often even without AWD), despite have the back seat room of a medium-sized car, coupled with both cargo capacity and flexibility that exceed most CUVs & SUV.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my 2019 SEL Premium (R-Line) in Deep Pearl Black


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Still need to get out and take some new ones, but here are my current most-recent photos of my 2019 SEL Premium R-Line:


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Only picture I have right now is when we picked it up at the end of May. We had been anxiously awaiting the release for nearly a year, so when my salesman called to tell me they just received the first two, I pulled the trigger a couple days later. White was not my first choice of colors and I was originally hoping for an R Line, but we had been sharing my wife's CC for a few months, so it was time. Very happy with the car and don't miss not having an R Line after all. My wife drives the Arteon and I inherited her previous 2012 CC R Line.


White SE 4 Motion


----------



## michaelj05 (Sep 17, 2019)

Adding a couple more of my pictures from yesterday...Manganese Gray...


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

Here's my 2019 Arteon SEL R-Line.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

What springs are you running again? Also how is the ride compared to stock? I so want to lower mine but so afraid I will lose the stock ride which is wonderful!



sdvolksGTi said:


> Here is my 2019 SEL Premium (R-Line) in Deep Pearl Black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

zackiedawg said:


> Still need to get out and take some new ones, but here are my current most-recent photos of my 2019 SEL Premium R-Line:


Let me know when you are done with it, exactly what my wife wants...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

update to my car as well.
19x8.5 Rotiform CVT wheels.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

This thread is killing me!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Guess I'm the only Urano Gray here then.  I still need to find a good place to snap some better pics.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Guess I'm the only Urano Gray here then.  I still need to find a good place to snap some better pics.


 give me that with a stick VW and I am sold!!! Cash is burning my hands LOL... Beautiful


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Guess I'm the only Urano Gray here then.  I still need to find a good place to snap some better pics.


Are those the alum mirror caps? Mine are in the mail.

Did you need to remove the glass to get the caps off? Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Are those the alum mirror caps? Mine are in the mail.
> 
> Did you need to remove the glass to get the caps off? Any help/advice would be appreciated.


They are. And yes, you need to remove the mirrors in order to remove the caps. It's really easy actually. All you need to do is push the mirror to the inside (towards the car) and then gently pry it out. 

Once the mirror is out, there's two clips holding the cap on. Basically exactly like what's in the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tc0KFN5LbA


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Guess I'm the only Urano Gray here then.  I still need to find a good place to snap some better pics.



That looks F-ing Fantastic! Color looks like a solid gray, no flakes, correct?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> They are. And yes, you need to remove the mirrors in order to remove the caps. It's really easy actually. All you need to do is push the mirror to the inside (towards the car) and then gently pry it out.
> 
> Once the mirror is out, there's two clips holding the cap on. Basically exactly like what's in the video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tc0KFN5LbA


Thank you so much for sharing the video! Apparently you don't need to remove the glass. I know I've broken the glass in the past when replacing with ROW aspherical.



botchok5 said:


> Oh and btw, there's an easier way to remove the caps. You don't have to remove the mirrors, you just dip them at the lowest setting and you'll be able to poke the latches.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

knedrgr said:


> That looks F-ing Fantastic! Color looks like a solid gray, no flakes, correct?


Yup. No metallic. I love it.


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

Here is my 2019 Arteon SEL Premium (non R-line) in Atlantic Blue


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Those urano fray pics looks good, its a flatter gray than my manganese gray, it has a custom look to it, often offered in luxury brands. Vw should do a pearl gray like audi, thats a nice color.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

Here is mine just picked it up yesterday  SEL P/R-Line


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)

My 2019 r line 2.0 tdi 4m


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Snowteon:






















Activity documentation outside of car:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2850226562


(And at only 17F at the trailhead, discovered upon my return that the low-pressure warning indicator works really well!)


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Jon, that looks amazing!! :laugh::laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

ged22, 

I am looking at that exact same model/paint/interior. My wife really doesn't like the combo of blue paint and brown seats. She likes the seats, but not the combo of blue and brown, and doesn't even really like blue for a car. I like the blue and the canyon brown seats, not crazy about the combo but I like each well enough to go for it.

I'll have to travel to see the one in person which I'm hoping to buy. How does everyone like yours, viewing it in person? If you don't mind, what discount were you able to get on the car?

I drove a black/black Arteon today (first I have seen one in person) with the 20" wheels. Those dark wheels looked great with that black car, but I would prefer 18's, or even 17's if I could get them. My sister in law has had 3 pothole blowouts on her 245/45 tires on her Mercedes.

-Gary


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

attofarad said:


> ged22,
> 
> I am looking at that exact same model/paint/interior. My wife really doesn't like the combo of blue paint and brown seats. She likes the seats, but not the combo of blue and brown, and doesn't even really like blue for a car. I like the blue and the canyon brown seats, not crazy about the combo but I like each well enough to go for it.
> 
> ...


Blue and brown don't go too well. discount range anywhere from $5000 to $7000, some regions get the 0% apr and/or $2000 rebate. Stay away from the 20" if you live in an area with lots potholes.


----------



## Emmevi (Mar 18, 2018)

Here is mine, Euro Arteon Rline TDI. Have it for almost two years now. Waiting for the Shooting break version next year.


----------



## ged22 (May 14, 2011)

attofarad said:


> ged22,
> 
> I am looking at that exact same model/paint/interior. My wife really doesn't like the combo of blue paint and brown seats. She likes the seats, but not the combo of blue and brown, and doesn't even really like blue for a car. I like the blue and the canyon brown seats, not crazy about the combo but I like each well enough to go for it.
> 
> ...


To be honest, my wife doesn't particularly care for the combo either. I have friends who love it and it's growing on me. I would have preferred the Titan Black/Grigio (dark grey) interior that was briefly offered overseas. I 'settled' for the combo after deciding:

I didn't want the all black R-Line interior
I really liked the 19" Chennai wheels on the SEL-P
I was used to the two-tone seats after having a CC for 8 years.

My discount was 3k, plus I got 4,500 trade on my CC


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ged22 said:


> To be honest, my wife doesn't particularly care for the combo either. I have friends who love it and it's growing on me. *I would have preferred the Titan Black/Grigio (dark grey) interior that was briefly offered overseas. *


They offered that combo here too.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Cloudinium (Sep 24, 2019)

A few of my SE 4Motion from Sept 19


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

Joined the club too! Finally upgraded my wife's 07 Jetta 2.0T that she got new to something quite a bit nicer. Feels like a spaceship with the difference in tech lol. It was down to this or a Stinger 2.0T(pretty great car too) but she liked this much better so we are still a blue VW household. I'm love the car more every day I get in it, even with her driving. Kid even picks her car over mine now :thumbdown:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Congrats evilpaul, please share with us your opinion of the Stinger vs. Arteon.


----------



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

The G Man said:


> Congrats evilpaul, please share with us your opinion of the Stinger vs. Arteon.


Thanks! The more I'm in it, the more I love it. I wanted her to have a nice, comfortable car since we usually take hers since my R32 isn't the best family car, lol. 

It was a pretty tough call between the cars. Both feel about the same power wise and handling honestly was pretty similar too even in corners. I assume if you pushed the Stinger hard in corners it might do better being RWD. The tech in the Stinger was pretty great. Using the driver assist it was able to get onto the highway, keep distance, and get off the highway just perfectly. Really impressive. It's freaked my wife out so it wasn't a big deal to miss out on it. Our Arteon is only missing the lane keep over the Stinger but has the other stuff so all is good. I would have liked to get an SEL-P but there was 1 in all of FL. 

Trunk and foot room destroy the Stinger. We mainly wanted a wider backseat because we have a car seat and the Stinger was less than an inch wider so not much loss, still bigger than the Jetta. The inside of the Stinger is very nice, didn't feel cheap but the fit and finish of the Arteon beats it out for sure. The virtual cockpit is a killer feature too. In the end, the Arteon ended up being just slightly cheaper. My wife did say she felt a bit more cramped in the Stingers front seat than the Artreon. The touch screen is easier to use too. Overall I think the Arteon is just a more comfortable car all around which is why my wife picked it. I can't blame anyone for picking the Stinger, all the praise it gets is for real. Personally when looking at them I was more of a fan of the Stinger looks but every day I see my wife's car in the garage it is just beautiful and I like it much more now.


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

Took some pictures of my 2020 Arteon R-line 2.0 TSI with 190HP.


----------



## huhwhaticanthear (Feb 16, 2020)

i cant get over how nice these look damn


----------



## huhwhaticanthear (Feb 16, 2020)

also how much do these run now ? price wise


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

huhwhaticanthear said:


> also how much do these run now ? price wise


I don't know the prices in the US, but in The Netherlands a car with this spec costs € 58500,-, which is somewhere around $ 63500,-


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Erdeke said:


> I don't know the prices in the US, but in The Netherlands a car with this spec costs € 58500,-, which is somewhere around $ 63500,-


Your spec car (SEL premium R-Line) with a bigger engine (our TSI is 270hp) would run you $47k in the US and can be had with incentives for about $42k.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Your spec car (SEL premium R-Line) with a bigger engine (our TSI is 270hp) would run you $47k in the US and can be had with incentives for about $42k.


 Plus tax and all other BS fees... That price from Nederlands includes VAT I am sure...


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

B5.5 4EVER said:


> Plus tax and all other BS fees... That price from Nederlands includes VAT I am sure...


It does include VAT and BPM, which is another tax on cars overhere. 

The price without taxes for my configuration was around € 41.000,- VAT is € 8.500,- and BPM is 8.900,-. So that is € 17.400,- tax in total


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Erdeke said:


> It does include VAT and BPM, which is another tax on cars overhere.
> 
> The price without taxes for my configuration was around € 41.000,- VAT is € 8.500,- and BPM is 8.900,-. So that is € 17.400,- tax in total


I notice you have the area view camera. When you put the car in reverse does it automatically come on in 360 cam form or do you have to press the menu button? We have been trying to get it to default on in the US but ours always defaults to the backup camera.


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

This is the view I get when I put my car in reverse.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Erdeke said:


> This is the view I get when I put my car in reverse.


that's the view we want to enable, but not sure what changes we need to make via VCDS/OBD11.
@ice, what modules would we need to look at and compare (if at all possible)?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> that's the view we want to enable, but not sure what changes we need to make via VCDS/OBD11.
> @ice, what modules would we need to look at and compare (if at all possible)?


My guess is 6c rear view camera module. He does have the discover pro 9.2" though and we have the discover media 8" so coding changes may not line up. Still would be nice to see the long coding he has.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@ice4life does the menu options show up by default for you or do you need to press menu for them to show?










I’m curious if the circled area shows up by default for his, noticed user is from Netherlands. Hopefully this change can be made and the menu options also show up by default. This view and the menu options up by default in reverse would make street parking faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> @ice4life does the menu options show up by default for you or do you need to press menu for them to show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason his options show up permanently is because his screen is larger (9.2" vs 8"). Mine only show if I hover over the screen to make a selection since it cuts into the cam view.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe if we can find a mod it can display


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@ice4life I was thinking what if we’re looking in the wrong spot? Maybe 6C for camera but what about looking in the area of the MIB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

I've tried to find something in OBDELEVEN. There are two things that might be worth checking.

6C Rear View Camera
In long coding 3D Presentation is set to 'ON'

76 Parking Assistence
In long coding Visual display for park assist is set to 'with OPS 360[SUP]o[/SUP]'

Mayby you can check if your settings are the same.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Erdeke said:


> I've tried to find something in OBDELEVEN. There are two things that might be worth checking.
> 
> 6C Rear View Camera
> In long coding 3D Presentation is set to 'ON'
> ...


Will take a look here this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s what I see for 76:










Different language so could be why that presentation is not available. ice4life, curious to what you see in 76. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I have the with 360 ops selected. And 3d presentation is off but that's just an added feature. Here is my coding, can you post yours so I can compare?


















I noticed it says there's a new software version, but I don't know how to load it. When I long press it it just says copied.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I have the with 360 ops selected. And 3d presentation is off but that's just an added feature. Here is my coding, can you post yours so I can compare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if that means you need VCP or ODIS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if that means you need VCP or ODIS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who knows. At this point I just want to compare coding with his so that I can see what is different and deduce how to get it on the screen. The tig coding is different most likely because you don't have the park assistant.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1eRtiKNsQp0

This guy says he got it working. That VW claims it was due to the new law that states it has to default to backup in reverse. Which I don't get since plenty of cars like genesis Lexus etc have both on by default still.


----------



## Erdeke (Jan 7, 2020)

These are my settings. Both are slightly different.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Guys, why not post this info in the VCDS thread? Why in the owners photo thread?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Guys, why not post this info in the VCDS thread? Why in the owners photo thread?


Wow I thought I was in the VCDS thread- sorry about that. I have been responding directly not looking at the thread.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Parked next to a kurkuma atlas today!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Parked next to a kurkuma atlas today!


Where are you situated in CO? This place looks familiar.
I'm from Canada but I've got a manufacturing plant in CO.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AlexSky said:


> Where are you situated in CO? This place looks familiar.
> I'm from Canada but I've got a manufacturing plant in CO.


I live in Denver. This was over by the Rose Medical Center on 9th.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I live in Denver. This was over by the Rose Medical Center on 9th.


I only lived in Denver for less than a year, but it made a lasting impression. Such a beautiful place :heart::heart:


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I live in Denver. This was over by the Rose Medical Center on 9th.


That's what I thought! Denver is definitely a great city all year round.


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

SEL Premium R 
APR Stage 1 
APR Intake 
MST Turbo Inlet Pipe
MST Turbo Muffler Delete 
CTS Throttle Pipe 
CTS Turbo Outlet Pipe 
H&R Coilovers (VTF w/DCC)
H&R Spacers 
XPEL Ultimate PPF
IGL’s KENZO Ceramic Coating

Next... CTS Downpipe, CTS Intercooler, and APR Stage 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

How are you liking the H&R Coilovers? What did they run you if you don't mind me asking, also what site did you get them?

Car is looking good!




drmario515 said:


> SEL Premium R
> APR Stage 1
> APR Intake
> MST Turbo Inlet Pipe
> ...


----------



## AJHC-78 (Sep 27, 2015)

*Out with the Old, in with the New !*

Greetings!

New to the community here 
Just traded in my 2017 CC Wolfsburg Edition (V6 3.6L 4 Motion) to an Arteon RLine! We only have the R-line and drivers assist package as options available here in Canada.
The CC was a GAS GUZZLER! 

Just a note: The dealer installs all of their arteon licence plates this way (front plates mandatory in BC, boo hoo)... what do you guys think?


----------



## AJHC-78 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dayum Looking good! I've got a lot of catching up to do!

Curious, any idea on the max spacer limit?




drmario515 said:


> SEL Premium R
> APR Stage 1
> APR Intake
> MST Turbo Inlet Pipe
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

AJHC-78 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> New to the community here
> Just traded in my 2017 CC Wolfsburg Edition (V6 3.6L 4 Motion) to an Arteon RLine! We only have the R-line and drivers assist package as options available here in Canada.
> ...


I've scraped my spoiler coming out of parking lots, so I have a feeling you're gonna rip your plate off if you're not careful.


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

AJHC-78 said:


> Dayum Looking good! I've got a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Curious, any idea on the max spacer limit?


I think I could of squeezed another 1-2 mm up front to be honest. 12/13mm front & 17/18mm rear (max). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJHC-78 (Sep 27, 2015)

ice4life said:


> I've scraped my spoiler coming out of parking lots, so I have a feeling you're gonna rip your plate off if you're not careful.


Yeah, it makes me kinda nervous pulling out of parking lots and also high speed bumps; i should ask the dealer to reinstall it


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

bradst3r said:


> How are you liking the H&R Coilovers? What did they run you if you don't mind me asking, also what site did you get them?
> 
> Car is looking good!


Thanks Brad! I am liking them. I was on H&R springs which I got a hell of a deal on but switched to adjustable springs for a Golf R. The shop I used swapped the springs and made a custom kit for me. 

MPN: 23017-2 —> MK7 Golf R w DCC VFT Kit Or you can run the springs I had previously. The coilovers were about $675 and the springs only $200 

The springs are perfect if you don’t plan to adjust height ever: 

https://store.ngpracing.com/h-r-sport-spring-kit-vw-arteon-4motion-with-dcc.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJHC-78 (Sep 27, 2015)

drmario515 said:


> I think I could of squeezed another 1-2 mm up front to be honest. 12/13mm front & 17/18mm rear (max).


Yeah that would look so much better than stock.
Are you rubbing or scraping with your current setup?

I think spacers is the first thing i'm gonna do. Thanks!


----------



## Xlu (Dec 10, 2019)

*My 2019 Dark Black SE.*









Beauty


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

*new SEL-P*

its been a week and I'm loving it....





























Next to my 2012 CC......


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love VAG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

A few pics from a recent trip to Vancouver, BC. 

SEL-P R-line


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

Cjwill said:


> A few pics from a recent trip to Vancouver, BC.
> 
> SEL-P R-line
> 
> ...


Nice! Fellow Canadian with the same exact car as mine but the wheels.
Pyrite Silver with R-Line is my favorite combo. Not as popular as I expected though.
Enjoy your road trip man - Alex from Montreal


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Not mine but thought y'all might like this 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Plur-J2El/?igshid=1fwlhyhhzw0ub


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

buffym said:


> Not mine but thought y'all might like this
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Plur-J2El/?igshid=1fwlhyhhzw0ub


Dayam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

buffym said:


> Not mine but thought y'all might like this <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Plur-J2El/?igshid=1fwlhyhhzw0ub


All this car needs is wheels and bags and it looks amazing.


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet VAG collection! What springs do you have installed on your Arteon? How is the ride?




drmario515 said:


> Love VAG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

2019 arteon r-line package
driver assistance package 
Chili red meat, titan black









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mjvoket (Oct 11, 2011)

zackiedawg said:


> Still need to get out and take some new ones, but here are my current most-recent photos of my 2019 SEL Premium R-Line:


That color is really growing on me. Looks great!


----------



## mjvoket (Oct 11, 2011)

Erdeke said:


> Took some pictures of my 2020 Arteon R-line 2.0 TSI with 190HP.


:heart:


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

slickvdub said:


> 2019 arteon r-line package
> driver assistance package
> Chili red meat, titan black
> 
> ...


Looks great! Almost made me wish I got a red one!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll get in on this yellow action


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

I finally got my Plates!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

okie-S281 said:


>


those wheels go well with white...


----------



## Walkmann (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Walkmann said:


>


those wheels look great with white too......


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

Meanrick69 said:


> I finally got my Plates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes it 10% quicker.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Hellgate said:


> That makes it 10% quicker.


Did you get the registration plate off ebay? Last time I tried that name on the CA DMV it was taken


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

Install apr turbo inlet pipe









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bgc996 said:


>


Beautiful :heart:


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Beautiful :heart:



Thank you, I appreciate that. :thumbup:


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

bgc996 said:


>


this Arteon deserves moar pictures.. :heart:


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hellgate said:


> That makes it 10% quicker.


LOL Its so much faster! & Proud of it..


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Did you get the registration plate off ebay? Last time I tried that name on the CA DMV it was taken


Yes, I saw them on there off and on for quite a while.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks fantastic in red!


----------



## slickvdub (Sep 29, 2015)

beaumisbro said:


> this Arteon deserves moar pictures..


Nice like the wheels 
What the size?

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

bgc996 said:


>


That's way cool.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

bgc996 said:


>


Please stop making me regret not buying a red Arteon!! :laugh:


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah that red is amazing.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Is that Manganese Grey? I wonder how it compares to Urano.





Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Snowteon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cjwill (Mar 14, 2020)

2019 SEL P R-line on a recent road trip to the Washington coast. Great GT car



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

av_audi said:


> Is that Manganese Grey? I wonder how it compares to Urano.


Correct.
My impression is that the former is significantly darker than the latter.
When I went to pick up mine, at first I thought some mistake had been made, since it sure looked black to me!
But I quickly grew to like it, especially since given the lighting it varies from a Very Dark Gray to a (if that makes any sense) Light Black.
(And fun to see that pic again, since that was at the very start of our ski season in New England, and now we're in the final couple or so weeks.)


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> Yup. No metallic. I love it.


I saw one at the dealer today and it didn't look as nice as in your photos. Of course, it was really dirty and it was picking a green/dark olive tint from the lawn and trees surrounding it in the harsh sun. How much work is it too keep it that nice looking? The chiseling on the hood is showing so nicely in your pictures, despite the paint not being metallic.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

av_audi said:


> I saw one at the dealer today and it didn't look as nice as in your photos. Of course, it was really dirty and it was picking a green/dark olive tint from the lawn and trees surrounding it in the harsh sun. How much work is it too keep it that nice looking? The chiseling on the hood is showing so nicely in your pictures, despite the paint not being metallic.


I honestly just wash and use Meg's Hybrid Ceramic when rinsing. Keeps the car looking great IMO and easy as pie.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> I honestly just wash and use Meg's Hybrid Ceramic when rinsing. Keeps the car looking great IMO and easy as pie.


The result looks great. I will have to try this Ceramic wax.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice and clean after its first service. Can't believe it has been a year already!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally got the photos worked out! Here's some photos of Artie in the wild:

At Caffeine & Octane here in GA Sunday 8/2









Shops in Wesley Chapel, FL









Random Waffle House in Middle of GA









Just cleaned and waxed









And the day after we bought him









Edited for image links correction


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Arteon said:


> Finally got the photos worked out! Here's some photos of Artie in the wild:


Looking great! How'd you end up with the Montevideos, since they're not standard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Looking great! How'd you end up with the Montevideos, since they're not standard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re available as an accessory. He said the dealer added them:



Arteon said:


> Just bought my 19 in May for $30k on the dot (SE W/4Motion, dealer goodies added MSRP $41k, *19”� rims added and not on the build sheet*). I knew I’d never see a deal that good for a long time, so I took it. If you really want the car, and not just a deal, and don’t mind it not coming with the 20 or 21 configurations, I say do it. I regret nothing, and love driving it more every day.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Arteon said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the photos worked out! Here's some photos of Artie in the wild:
> ...


Thanks! Just like ice4life quoted me, they were on the car when I bought it, and not on the build sheet. Funny enough, I found it actually had the 20s on it at one point, but someone swapped them out. Doesn’t bother me, the Montevidos are my favorite style.


----------



## budso (Nov 23, 2019)

Love those wheels! Who makes them?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my car phone
> 
> Volkswagen shop repair Manuals
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


Damn that looks good SD. How much of a drop is that, and on what springs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Damn that looks good SD. How much of a drop is that, and on what springs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Eibach Pro-Kit Performance Spring Kit
Lowering Front (mm): 25
Lowering Rear (mm): 25

https://www.eibachshop.co.uk/eibach-prokit-performance-spring-kit_p32341645.htm


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

budso said:


> Love those wheels! Who makes them?


Hey Budso, not sure if you were asking me, but those are factory rims. Here's a link of all the rim options for the Arteon: https://www.schworervolkswagen.com/blog/what-wheels-are-available-for-the-2019-volkswagen-arteon/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

From left to right:

First rim (18") comes on se and sel. 

Second rim (19") used to come on the discontinued sel premium.

Third rim (19") was on the early release sel premium r-line and is now only available as an accessory. Initially this was going to be the rim on all r-line trims, and then the 20" was going to be an optional upgrade, but supplier issues messed things up big time. 

The fourth rim (20") is the rim that came on all late build rline models (SE, SEL, SEL-p) and currently comes on the SEL rline and SEL premium r-line as the SE rline was discontinued. It is also available as an accessory. 

There is also a 17" winter wheel accessory specific for the arteon not shown.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ice4life said:


> From left to right:
> 
> First rim (18") comes on se and sel.
> 
> ...


What happened with the supplier on the 19's?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

bgc996 said:


>


More pics and more info on these please! Are those GTI wheels?


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Toyin said:


> More pics and more info on these please! Are those GTI wheels?


I would love to see someone try to fit these on a GTI!

Optional 21" Atlas wheels: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/21-Two-Tone-Machined-Wheel/78572824/3QF601025FNQ9.html


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> I would love to see someone try to fit these on a GTI!
> 
> Optional 21" Atlas wheels: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/21-Two-Tone-Machined-Wheel/78572824/3QF601025FNQ9.html


I was wondering where those came from. Thanks for the link! Gotta wonder how rough they ride on those skinny sidewalls though.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Arteon said:


> I was wondering where those came from. Thanks for the link! Gotta wonder how rough they ride on those skinny sidewalls though.


For my own sanity, I'm afraid to go above 20". They look great though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Arteon said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > From left to right:
> ...


The arteon launch was botched pretty bad not only in the us but also in the eu. 

During the new standard wltp emissions testing backlog (which went into effect just as the car was about to hit the eu streets), my guess is they changed their orders of parts for operational efficiency, not realizing that they didn't have enough on hand to cater to both the us and eu when the testing was finally completed some months later.

Then when they went to the supplier for more 20s, they were backlogged which was what led us to get the 19s initially in the us while plenty of eu cars were riding around on the 20s. 

Since eu cars on a split assembly line take precedent, they got the 20s first, and apparently they were quite popular. 

When the supplier got them what they needed again, then all of a sudden every rline in the us seemed to be getting the 20s when clearly the order guide said they would be an upgraded option. 

So again, botched. It was just a big mess that they handled I want to say the best they could. But this is VW we're talking about. The future pan am.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

SpokaneGTI said:


> I would love to see someone try to fit these on a GTI!
> 
> Optional 21" Atlas wheels: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/21-Two-Tone-Machined-Wheel/78572824/3QF601025FNQ9.html


Dang 21”?? I’m hesitant to go to 20” wheels. I was hoping that they were a larger version of these. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...MIqbKflIqr6wIVQIpaBR15dgb8EAQYASABEgKx4_D_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ice4life said:


> The arteon launch was botched pretty bad not only in the us but also in the eu.
> 
> During the new standard wltp emissions testing backlog (which went into effect just as the car was about to hit the eu streets), my guess is they changed their orders of parts for operational efficiency, not realizing that they didn't have enough on hand to cater to both the us and eu when the testing was finally completed some months later.
> 
> ...


Wow, I knew about the emissions issues, but I had no idea about how everything else fell out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

SpokaneGTI said:


> I would love to see someone try to fit these on a GTI!
> 
> Optional 21" Atlas wheels: https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/21-Two-Tone-Machined-Wheel/78572824/3QF601025FNQ9.html


Looks like the Tiguan R-Line had the same wheels but 20". 

https://oemalloywheels.com/product/vw-tiguan-r-line-suzuka-5na601025g-4/










I really like these! Anyway to get BMW wheels fit our cars?


----------



## Abdul268 (Jan 24, 2021)

Where the white R-Lines at😏😏


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Abdul268 said:


> Where the white R-Lines at😏😏


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Can finally join the club.







Yeah... another white one


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sunny Ca. @DT San Diego 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

The premium R-Line is a $ 50,000 car and even on that one VW can't put fog lights as a standard feature? 
I know...I 've got a terrible case of sour grapes.
Nice looking cars, folks!


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ChefroA6 said:


> The premium R-Line is a $ 50,000 car and even on that one VW can't put fog lights as a standard feature?
> I know...I 've got a terrible case of sour grapes.
> Nice looking cars, folks!


Fog lights are integrated into the upgrade LED headlights, which is standard in my 19 SEL P+ RLine.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

ChefroA6 said:


> The premium R-Line is a $ 50,000 car and even on that one VW can't put fog lights as a standard feature?
> I know...I 've got a terrible case of sour grapes.
> Nice looking cars, folks!


But it really does have them. They are called “poor weather” lights.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

The G Man said:


> Fog lights are integrated into the upgrade LED headlights, which is standard in my 19 SEL P+ RLine.


I haven't seen them mentioned under "Standard" features and honestly beside DRL "setting" with most late generation cars, I haven't come across "integrated" fog lights in the headlight housing. Cool...
Thanks.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

ChefroA6 said:


> The premium R-Line is a $ 50,000 car and even on that one VW can't put fog lights as a standard feature?
> I know...I 've got a terrible case of sour grapes.
> Nice looking cars, folks!


Separate fog lights in the lower bumper are being phased out by most automakers. They put sensors for driving assist and active cruise control features in that location instead. I liked that look though. My 2016 GTI still has them and I like it.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I personally think it is a bad idea from a "safety" perspective as far as sharing the road. 
There are plenty "nice" people (not to irate anyone around) that drive consistently with the fog lights on as addition to the headlights, let alone some that don't even turn the brights off. Now you won't be able to discern what car has what type of setup as far as lighting when driving by them. Flash them? Not flash them? 
Moreover, since most people nowadays seem to slap on the most powerful and unregulated/unadjusted LED bulbs on account of "modding", traffic will become increasingly a hazardous endeavor for people with vision incumbrances just because this new "trend" in automotive lighting. Of course, factory-installed is different, as the light supposed to be optimized for not blinding oncoming traffic. 

Have one more question, though:
since the "fog (poor weather) lights" are integrated in the headlight housing, are they at least aimed lower than the headlight bulbs? If not, then the "blinding" of the oncoming traffic is increasingly prevalent. I hope that's not the case


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Down and outwards to spread the beam like fogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

ChefroA6 said:


> Have one more question, though:
> since the "fog (poor weather) lights" are integrated in the headlight housing, are they at least aimed lower than the headlight bulbs? If not, then the "blinding" of the oncoming traffic is increasingly prevalent. I hope that's not the case


I didn't believe they existed when I first got the car (since I didn't see them on the outside) but it IS part of the front light assembly and they do an amazing job of illuminating the sides and lower portion of the road. If you have them off they also turn on when you take a turn to illuminate that side of the road.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

That sounds like a nice feature to have, more along the lines of "adaptive lighting". Excellent.
Tks for the replies, gents.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

ChefroA6 said:


> The premium R-Line is a $ 50,000 car and even on that one VW can't put fog lights as a standard feature?
> I know...I 've got a terrible case of sour grapes.
> Nice looking cars, folks!


Previously I had an Audi S6
& no fogs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I know I happened to post right after you published your Arteon photo, but I swear nothing was directed at you or related to your post.
At this point in life I only salivate for an RS3 Wagon or for a Ferrari GTC4Lusso, though I need to insure a sure retirement first. I've never been a go-getter, just a lazy follower so I will probably never be able to afford any of the two without starving for a year, but hey no one can take the dreams away from you 

Nice S6!
Why did you get rid of it?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lowered on H&R springs & midway done with chrome delete 










View attachment 74014



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Lowered on H&R springs & midway done with chrome delete
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> ...



Nice!! I was thinking of lowering mine with H & R springs but being in PA the roads suck so didnt want to lower it more. I know when I did in my jetta it was perfect but this car is already low. What did you use for blacking out the Chrome and orange reflector. I was thinking of that in spring


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Eibach pro kit on 18” polished interlagos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey SD, how have the Eibachs been so far? Would you say ride has diminished since they've settled?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Hey SD, how have the Eibachs been so far? Would you say ride has diminished since they've settled?


The ride still feels great 33,000 miles later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Thats awesome. Thanks!


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn bgc. I don't think I could drive on those 21s, but you make a compelling case.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

Such a sweet car, bcg996. Looks like it's moving, while standing still. Poetry in motion!


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks guys! I always appreciate the kind comments. I will say that the ride is a lot more comfortable than even I expected with these wheels.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

But of course! Between you and Toyin, I’m really on the fence about getting larger rims, as you guys chose really good options.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 73498


Nice to see more pictures of this ride. This was the reason I went with this wheel. No way I'd go 21". Too risky in the Northeast, case in point


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 73498


Nice looking car, that rim design is found on many Audi. The red and the tint looks good. Here in the northeast, I don’t think I can get away with that drop and the 21’ rims.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

I hear you guys on the North East roads. I wouldn’t do it if I lived up there either. I’m lucky to live in the South and roads are overall in pretty good shape down here. I’ve still managed to bend a wheel or two over the years but that’s the price we pay to look good right?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I agree with you bgc. I live in GA, so luckily most of our roads are tame enough. I will say the thing that has me on the fence about going larger are two events: the first is when I had my first service at the dealer, I was asking the service guy technical questions about my car, and his comment was "yeah, we don't see these things that often back here. Most people bring them in for popped beads, but that's only on the 20's, so you should be good". Interesting....Second, wife and I went to a date back in January in Downtown Atlanta. Trying to find the restaurant, and going uphill, I completely missed the _giant_ pothole in the middle of the road, and hit the right front tire square in it. I was convinced that I had blown the tire just by the loud impact. Amazingly, after jumping out of the car and eyeing this tire with fear, nothing. Not even a deformed bulge. I've inspected it more than once since that night, and nothing. I count myself as extremely lucky, but I feel with a larger diameter, it would have surely exploded. My hats off to you gents who risk the blowouts for the awesome look. I wish I could get there, and hopefully some day soon, I will.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

That’s good to hear Arteon Wayne. I don’t think VW would have this tire / wheel combo if every time you hit a pothole the rims would get damaged I will be very careful with mine but I’m fortunate to live in Florida where the road quality is excellent.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just came home yesterday to join the family. MKVI GTI st2 & MKVII R st1.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I need more than one "like" button on this thread. Sweet ride there S'more!


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

KCJeep said:


> I need more than one "like" button on this thread. Sweet ride there S'more!


Thanks, can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I have the same car and I am completely satisfied


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

21" is silly the 20s are as far as I would go anything else will ruin the cars ride which is the whole point of the arteon.


----------



## Cl3vrUs3rN4me (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## 73ch13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Just brought this home yesterday! Super excited and first time VW owner. '20 SEL R, pyrite silver w/ 20" wheels.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

DT San Diego  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Lowered on H&R springs & midway done with chrome delete
> 
> View attachment 71693
> 
> ...


That CC tho .. if I can find another CC R Line in white or reflex silver I’d swoop it up. Mine are aging.. 










2019 Arteon - 15k
2010 CC - 107k
2010 CC - 220k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rescue16 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ready for Launch!!








​


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Now that's cool.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> here is my photo dump...


Super clean ! Where did you get the front spoiler ? Looking for one for my 2019 but can’t seem to find it


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi guys - I just leased a 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line here in north county san diego. So far I am enjoying it. It has a certain status about it and is SUPER unique, i never see them...and this is in San Diego where everyone has nice cars, BMW, Teslas, etc are dime a dozen. Wanted to share my photo. It is Urano Grey. I assume this is a rare color? I am in love with it, it sold me on the car.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Golfa005 said:


> Hi guys - I just leased a 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line here in north county san diego. So far I am enjoying it. It has a certain status about it and is SUPER unique, i never see them...and this is in San Diego where everyone has nice cars, BMW, Teslas, etc are dime a dozen. Wanted to share my photo. It is Urano Grey. I assume this is a rare color? I am in love with it, it sold me on the car.
> 
> View attachment 82514


Oh amazing I have the same Color ! Any mod plans ??


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> Oh amazing I have the same Color ! Any mod plans ??


Thanks. Nice! We're bros. as it is a lease...and I have a kid due in a month, probably not. Would love to find some "cheap" Audi wheels to replace the stockers. dislike them. I'd love to do black grill, black vinyl wrap the chrome trim, tint windows, lower, etc. but unlikely


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Golfa005 said:


> Hi guys - I just leased a 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line here in north county san diego. So far I am enjoying it. It has a certain status about it and is SUPER unique, i never see them...and this is in San Diego where everyone has nice cars, BMW, Teslas, etc are dime a dozen. Wanted to share my photo. It is Urano Grey. I assume this is a rare color? I am in love with it, it sold me on the car.
> 
> View attachment 82514


Congrats! Nice to see another one here in San Diego. There are only a few of us I think 😂


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Golfa005 said:


> Thanks. Nice! We're bros. as it is a lease...and I have a kid due in a month, probably not. Would love to find some "cheap" Audi wheels to replace the stockers. dislike them. I'd love to do black grill, black vinyl wrap the chrome trim, tint windows, lower, etc. but unlikely


Have you looked into blacking out the chrome and the grill ? Would love to do that also, looking to drop it 1" or so but nothing too crazy, I just ordered a custom carbon fibre steering wheel as the stock wheel is awful


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

MtlArteon said:


> Have you looked into blacking out the chrome and the grill ? Would love to do that also, looking to drop it 1" or so but nothing too crazy, I just ordered a custom carbon fibre steering wheel as the stock wheel is awful


only seen one cheapo grill on ebay, haven't really investigated no. What wheel did you get? What didn't you like about stocker?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Golfa005 said:


> only seen one cheapo grill on ebay, haven't really investigated no. What wheel did you get? What didn't you like about stocker?


Yah so have I. I really just want to get rid of all the chrome. The stock wheel is jsut too small and hard. I want something thicker so im having a carbon fibre one made with alcantara leather sides and big orange paddles.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Buy some vinyl and diy the chrome delete 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Buy some vinyl and diy the chrome delete
> View attachment 83046
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to all the CC lovers here, but the Arteon looks SOOOO much better!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Started some chrome delete. Just did lower grill as a start. Used hyper dip. Stuff is really nice compared to plastidip


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

Golfa005 said:


> Hi guys - I just leased a 2021 Arteon SEL R-Line here in north county san diego. So far I am enjoying it. It has a certain status about it and is SUPER unique, i never see them...and this is in San Diego where everyone has nice cars, BMW, Teslas, etc are dime a dozen. Wanted to share my photo. It is Urano Grey. I assume this is a rare color? I am in love with it, it sold me on the car.
> 
> View attachment 82514


This color is absurdly good


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Buy some vinyl and diy the chrome delete
> View attachment 83046
> 
> 
> ...


What Vinyl did you buy ? Seems safer to do that then an aerosol. Also are those 20s on your Arteon ? and did lower ?


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Buy some vinyl and diy the chrome delete
> View attachment 83046
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick, can you share a pic from the daytime? Did you just wrap the grill in vinyl? where did you buy the vinyl? Also can you share wheels & specs?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

MtlArteon said:


> What Vinyl did you buy ? Seems safer to do that then an aerosol. Also are those 20s on your Arteon ? and did lower ?











Lowered on H&R springs 
The wheels I took them off 
It looked awesome but they were staggered 20x9 Front
20x10 rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Golfa005 said:


> looks sick, can you share a pic from the daytime? Did you just wrap the grill in vinyl? where did you buy the vinyl? Also can you share wheels & specs?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

MtlArteon said:


> Super clean ! Where did you get the front spoiler ? Looking for one for my 2019 but can’t seem to find it


thanks, this is from Maxton Design, they are based in the UK but they have very quick shipping.

here is a link.








Maxton Design - Producer of aerodynamics components


Maxton Design Producer. We're specializing in design and manufacturing car tuning elements.




maxtondesign.com


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Toyin said:


> I didn't believe they existed when I first got the car (since I didn't see them on the outside) but it IS part of the front light assembly and they do an amazing job of illuminating the sides and lower portion of the road. If you have them off they also turn on when you take a turn to illuminate that side of the road.


The annoying part is when you turn them on it disables the AFS turning main beams since it assumes the weather is bad and that turning the main beams would cause glare against fog/rain etc. wish you could have both.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thanks, this is from Maxton Design, they are based in the UK but they have very quick shipping.
> 
> here is a link.
> 
> ...


Amazing ! Thanks !


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Went with urano this time- really changes in the sun


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Went with urano this time- really changes in the sun
> View attachment 85657
> View attachment 85658
> 
> View attachment 85664


Love it. Have any pics of the back ?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MtlArteon said:


> Love it. Have any pics of the back ?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 85688


Love it. I have the urano grey also. Such a great Color. Any thoughts on smoked back lights ?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MtlArteon said:


> Love it. I have the urano grey also. Such a great Color. Any thoughts on smoked back lights ?


I’m gonna leave it stock. I also like that this one had no port accessories so a nice smooth bumper instead of that hideous chrome bumperdillo.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

you got rid of the yellow one??? which dealer???


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

B5.5 4EVER said:


> you got rid of the yellow one??? which dealer???


I didn’t get rid of it. Gave it to my ex, and missed it so much that I got a new one.


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

Toyin said:


> Sorry to all the CC lovers here, but the Arteon looks SOOOO much better!


I hope so... it’s a ten year old design with the most basic facelift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I didn’t get rid of it. Gave it to my ex, and missed it so much that I got a new one.


Oh I see ok I was ready to go to the dealer you left it with and snatch it lol... Love the Urano too


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

drmario515 said:


> I hope so... it’s a ten year old design with the most basic facelift.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I walked right by a CC today. The Arteon is not a most basic facelift of the CC


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

B5.5 4EVER said:


> Oh I see ok I was ready to go to the dealer you left it with and snatch it lol... Love the Urano too


I’m utterly shocked how many changes there are between the 2019 and 2021. I’ll eventually outline it all, but love it so far.


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

tiger16 said:


> I walked right by a CC today. The Arteon is not a most basic facelift of the CC


Nothing in my post refers to the Arteon. FOCUS, my comment is in reference purely to the CC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

drmario515 said:


> Nothing in my post refers to the Arteon. FOCUS, my comment is in reference purely to the CC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes the Twitter talk down, FOCUS😄. So if there was no reference to the Arteon why not post it on the CC side? FOCUSED🤪


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I didn’t get rid of it. Gave it to my ex, and missed it so much that I got a new one.


Where is your Ex located ? Haha just kidding. Would love to get that yellow color

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Where is your Ex located ? Haha just kidding. Would love to get that yellow color
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Sore subject haha. Trust believe I didn’t want to let it go. Especially not to someone who didn’t appreciate it. But such is life! On to the new one!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Sore subject haha. Trust believe I didn’t want to let it go. Especially not to someone who didn’t appreciate it. But such is life! On to the new one!


I was gonna say, you loved that color and how rare it was.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

tiger16 said:


> Ah yes the Twitter talk down, FOCUS. So if there was no reference to the Arteon why not post it on the CC side? FOCUSED


Since you’re distracted by talk down, the pic below shows I’m not the one started the post about a CC. I’m simply stating that it’s not that hard for a 2 year old (US market) model to look better than a 10 year old/discontinued model with the most basic facelift. It’s not my fault you read into it incorrectly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Lets just keep it to pics of these beautiful cars we own


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

My brother and I, he also has Eibach pro kit


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow, the lines are so much better looking on the Arteon compare to the Passat.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 86408


Damn that Arteon looks good!!! Wow

That's the old red (Chili?l and not the "Kings Red"?


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Quick pic by the So.Cali Coast 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)

My 2021 sel premium r-line


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 86408


Man! your car with those 21" wheels and that stance is perfect!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Mlamanna said:


> My 2021 sel premium r-line
> View attachment 87455
> View attachment 87456


Welcome to the 21 club!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Al69 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

jesse.garcia.319 said:


> Quick pic by the So.Cali Coast
> View attachment 86986
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason the back wheels look like they have 5 degrees of camber


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

urano shines so nice


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Didn't you have a gold/yellow car


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 88826
> 
> urano shines so nice


Oh yah it does. My fav arteon color !


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> Didn't you have a gold/yellow car


Covered on the previous page.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm not usually a side profile guy but it's so good on this car! Now if only my amber delete film would come in....


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I'm not usually a side profile guy but it's so good on this car! Now if only my amber delete film would come in....


Which amber delet did you order?


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Aero1900 said:


> Which amber delet did you order?


Went with the laminex charcoal for the full black out look. Coming USPS so hopefully I have it by July...


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

The urano grey in the sun


----------



## AlecJames (May 17, 2021)

Just picked up a 21 sel premium r line. Looking for a few things. 
-Satin metal mirror caps
-Euro Tail lights 
-front plate bracket that goes into the tow hook (but doesn’t spin around)


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Didn’t think I’d love ‘Grey’ this much. LOL!


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Brisson.teon (May 22, 2021)

Been eyeing the Arteon for a few years now. Finally scooped one up a 2019 SEL R-Line.

Slick ride!

Got lots of upgrades coming next week…

Dropping it with spacers 
Chrome delete the front bumper, side chrome, and bumper chrome
Charcoal tint for the orange reflectors
Tint windows
Black wrap the roof
I’ve been trolling through the forum and thanks to everyone who shared their setup.

*Before*









Ill post my after photos when it’s all complete.
I want it to look like @mar.teon_fks on IG. Instagram has some gorgeous photos of the Arteon. Can’t wait!

*Coming soon…*


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Brisson.teon said:


> Been eyeing the Arteon for a few years now. Finally scooped one up a 2019 SEL R-Line.
> 
> Slick ride!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Going to look slick with the above mentioned mods. I'm heading that exact same route but going aftermarket wheels because I have the hideous 18s.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Congrats! Going to look slick with the above mentioned mods. I'm heading that exact same route but going aftermarket wheels because I have the hideous 18s.


Uhgh yah I have the 18s also but doing a few things first before the wheels. May not tackle them until next summer. What are you getting ?


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Uhgh yah I have the 18s also but doing a few things first before the wheels. May not tackle them until next summer. What are you getting ?


Eyeing the Neuspeed RSe102 in hyper black 20 x 10 +40mm


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 91704


More Lapiz pics please


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> More Lapiz pics please


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 92003
> View attachment 92004
> View attachment 92005
> View attachment 92006


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Aero1900 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Not for off road use lol



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Seeing your Arteon in the grass with muddy tires is like me going for a walk on the east side of Troost. It just doesn't belong there lol.


----------



## Skuu (Jun 9, 2021)

new Arteon owner since today(my old Passat GT in the back that I trade in)


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Skuu said:


> new Arteon owner since today(my old Passat GT in the back that I trade in)
> View attachment 97944


Hilarious, I'll likely be trading my GT on an Arteon someday as well, and that's even the color I'd pick! Sweet! And congratulations.


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

Skuu said:


> new Arteon owner since today(my old Passat GT in the back that I trade in)
> View attachment 97944


I’m curious, how much better is the Arteon compared to the GT? I have a 1.8t Passat SEL and figure an Arteon will be on my list for my next car. I like my Passat. I have a stage 1 tune so power is sufficient for now and I get 35 mpg. I wonder if my Passat is faster than a stock Arteon? It’s probably close but who cares about that.

Does the Arteon give you that special feeling that the Passat doesn’t? Weird question but most people understand what I mean. Are you excited to drive once the honeymoon is over?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Johnotis10 said:


> I’m curious, how much better is the Arteon compared to the GT? I have a 1.8t Passat SEL and figure an Arteon will be on my list for my next car. I like my Passat. I have a stage 1 tune so power is sufficient for now and I get 35 mpg. I wonder if my Passat is faster than a stock Arteon? It’s probably close but who cares about that.
> 
> Does the Arteon give you that special feeling that the Passat doesn’t? Weird question but most people understand what I mean. Are you excited to drive once the honeymoon is over?


This is very subjective. But to me they are apples and oranges. My wife had a 2017 Passat SE w Technology and it was a decent car but not on the same level as her old B6 Passat - more like a giant Jetta. The Arteon drives and feels more like a European car to me with much more attention to detail. And I love the way it looks… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skuu (Jun 9, 2021)

Johnotis10 said:


> I’m curious, how much better is the Arteon compared to the GT? I have a 1.8t Passat SEL and figure an Arteon will be on my list for my next car. I like my Passat. I have a stage 1 tune so power is sufficient for now and I get 35 mpg. I wonder if my Passat is faster than a stock Arteon? It’s probably close but who cares about that.
> 
> Does the Arteon give you that special feeling that the Passat doesn’t? Weird question but most people understand what I mean. Are you excited to drive once the honeymoon is over?


day and night difference Passat was no tech what so ever cheap materiel the only thing I loved about the GT was the vr6 and dsg combo except that the arteon got everything better the look, the tech, the car is so smooth to drive the interior is insane you got all the tech you can imagine in Canada we have only 1 trim for 2021 and its the fully loaded one....oh yeah and the GT was missing 4motion 😅


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

Skuu said:


> day and night difference Passat was no tech what so ever cheap materiel the only thing I loved about the GT was the vr6 and dsg combo except that the arteon got everything better the look, the tech, the car is so smooth to drive the interior is insane you got all the tech you can imagine in Canada we have only 1 trim for 2021 and its the fully loaded one....oh yeah and the GT was missing 4motion 😅


Whats the real world gas mileage? 26 mpg?


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnotis10 said:


> I’m curious, how much better is the Arteon compared to the GT? I have a 1.8t Passat SEL and figure an Arteon will be on my list for my next car. I like my Passat. I have a stage 1 tune so power is sufficient for now and I get 35 mpg. I wonder if my Passat is faster than a stock Arteon? It’s probably close but who cares about that.
> 
> Does the Arteon give you that special feeling that the Passat doesn’t? Weird question but most people understand what I mean. Are you excited to drive once the honeymoon is over?


Like the other post mentioned, you are trying to compare apples to oranges  there is not really a way to compare them. I currently have a 21' SEL R-Line 4Motion and have owned in the past several VW/Audi/Porsche cars (Jetta, Passat, CC, A3, A3 e-tron, A4, Q3,Q5, Macan). Before the Arteon I was daily driving a 20' Passat R-Line. The Arteon is an upgrade that goes above and beyond the Passat.


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Evening pic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnotis10 said:


> Whats the real world gas mileage? 26 mpg?


For me is worse than that I think. I pump freaking $50-$60 for 17 gallons every 380-400 miles, driving slowly on eco mode for all. Reminds me of the CC, still CC was a little better. Now if driving highway then you could probably get 500-600 miles out of a tank.

I used to have a Lexus RCF, that car with all its V8 and 467hp was more economical in gas than the Arteon


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Combo City and highway im doing 27 to 28. When I fill up the computer says the range is over 500 miles. I’m very satisfied especially since I’m driving a 4 motion. As far as expensive fuel and all commodities in general then it’s a hats off to the dementia man in the White House and it’s only going to get worse. Those big SUV’s will not be as popular soon.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

salvadorsantana said:


> For me is worse than that I think. I pump freaking $50-$60 for 17 gallons every 380-400 miles, driving slowly on eco mode for all. Reminds me of the CC, still CC was a little better. Now if driving highway then you could probably get 500-600 miles out of a tank.
> 
> I used to have a Lexus RCF, that car with all its V8 and 467hp was more economical in gas than the Arteon


I thought the RCF mpg was 16/24 or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

faroodi said:


> I thought the RCF mpg was 16/24 or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, most of the time I drove it on eco mode too. On the Arteon I reset my trip to 0 o every refill and have not been able to get anything over 400 miles and thats already at 0 miles range. I do a combination of city and highway driving in the FL heat.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I am very happy with my GT, the VR6 and DSG combo is tons of fun and I've had zero trouble out of the car now at 50k. But the Arteon is better looking and has 4motion available which is something I dearly wish I had. That hatch would be handy too. My commute to work is a long freeway and I average 28.4 mpg overall as a result. Honestly I ended up with the GT as I was not wavering on the VR6 and no SEL-Ps with the VR6 were left to be found when I bought.

The Arteon did not exist when I bought my Passat, it showed up a few months later. I'd have been a prime candidate for an Arteon sale had they been there. But at least I am tolerated hanging out here. And I still have only seen one Arteon on the road! Heck I've only seen 3 other GT's in the last 3 1/2 years and they are much more common than Arteons.


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

My 2020 Arteon 4 motion before my just installed big break kit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dajuice1460 (Aug 30, 2020)

Few days of ownership. Really enjoying the car and ride. Traded in a 17’ Lincoln MKZ. Tint is 20% all around Xpel XR and 5% brow. Like that now the new carplay can show directions from apple maps nav on digital dash cockpit!


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

dajuice1460 said:


> Few days of ownership. Really enjoying the car and ride. Traded in a 17’ Lincoln MKZ. Tint is 20% all around Xpel XR and 5% brow. Like that now the new carplay can show directions from apple maps nav on digital dash cockpit!
> 
> View attachment 99557
> View attachment 99558


God that color is so good.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dajuice1460 said:


> Like that now the new carplay can show directions from apple maps nav on digital dash cockpit!


Unfortunately it still can’t show the actual map though. It’s weird it how it shows the directions and time on the Vw map, but not the actual map display from CarPlay.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Johnotis10 said:


> Does the Arteon give you that special feeling that the Passat doesn’t? Weird question but most people understand what I mean. Are you excited to drive once the honeymoon is over?


I have a Stage1 B6 Passat, and a stock 2019 Arteon. 
Arteon definitely has a special feeling.


----------



## dajuice1460 (Aug 30, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Unfortunately it still can’t show the actual map though. It’s weird it how it shows the directions and time on the Vw map, but not the actual map display from CarPlay.


Agreed. Its a step forward and should be able to be done sometime soon you would think. I wasnt expecting it to show anything, just like my 2020 Cross Sport, so Ill take it.


----------



## dajuice1460 (Aug 30, 2020)

Milt IV 84 said:


> God that color is so good.


It sure is pretty, even better in person. I almost went with a Black one, so glad I didnt.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

dynastyreal said:


> My 2020 Arteon 4 motion before my just installed big break kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! One thing I've noticed about these things is that all the factory wheels are horrible...in my opinion of course. No offense to anyone. They definitely benefit from aftermarket wheels.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I personally think the SEL P wheels are very sharp, but once again I salute the modders.😀


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I think VW has some of the best looking wheels out there. Not a fan of aftermarket wheels anyways and just don't wanna look like a 20 or 30 something year old kid but I do enjoy looking at all these pics on here.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

I agree that the right aftermarket wheels can elevate a car easily, but honestly, I love the Montevideos on this car. And I usually never like the oem rims.


----------



## mbruegel (Jul 5, 2021)

Siblings: 10yr difference in age


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

Almost done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

dynastyreal said:


> Almost done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Next up chrome delete !


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

MtlArteon said:


> Love it. Next up chrome delete !


Actually I’m keeping the chrome. No delete for me. I love how the chrome offsets the color and the design I’m going with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dynastyreal said:


> Actually I’m keeping the chrome. No delete for me. I love how the chrome offsets the color and the design I’m going with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I think the blacked out arteons actually look bad. The chrome is an integral part of the lines.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^









The Tiguan is gone already?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, still at the dealer having the engine replaced.

Literally as I type this I'm standing at my bank teller's counter having just paid off the Tiguan 3 minutes ago and now awaiting them to give me the lien release before I walk out of here (just to make it easier if I sell it to Carvana or wherever).


----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

#DowntownSan Diego











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachthebear7 (Jul 20, 2021)

Howdy fellow owners,

Bought my 21 Arteon SEL Premium R Line 4MOTION (long name huh) Saturday and officially adding my first mod today. I wanted to drop a pic before I started my build. Today I’m adding some custom subs/ enclosure to add to the Harmon Kardon sound system. Wheels are next. This is my first VW build of any kind. I was a Sales Rep/Finance Manager/ Sales Manager for a Chrysler store for several years and just started my second career at Volkswagen of Macon a few months ago. Completely blown away with the brand and decided to trade my 2019 Limited Ram for the Arteon, so I can really represent what I sell.
Thanks for checking out the car!


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## jebaril (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 106561


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
What size spacers are you running?

And did you have the wheels painted or powder coated?


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> What size spacers are you running?
> 
> And did you have the wheels painted or powder coated?


Believe 17! 
Powder Coated


----------



## Al69 (Jun 1, 2020)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 106563


Which blue from which year is this? The “old” Atlantic blue or the “new” Lapiz blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

Al69 said:


> Which blue from which year is this? The “old” Atlantic blue or the “new” Lapiz blue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21 Lapiz


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 86408


NICE!!!!!! I almost ordered that Neuspeed wheel on your Atlas for my Arteon. However, my brain kept saying that it was a truck wheel. I went with the Neuspeed RSE 102's instead and will post soon.


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

Mlamanna said:


> My 2021 sel premium r-line
> View attachment 87455
> View attachment 87456





Mlamanna said:


> My 2021 sel premium r-line
> View attachment 87455
> View attachment 87456


Nice!!! I was that close to the Pyrite


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Eyeing the Neuspeed RSe102 in hyper black 20 x 10 +40mm


Are you sure the 10's will fit? I just received the 9's yesterday and Hyper Black was back ordered...


----------



## Phillynative12$ (Mar 25, 2018)

KCJeep said:


> I am very happy with my GT, the VR6 and DSG combo is tons of fun and I've had zero trouble out of the car now at 50k. But the Arteon is better looking and has 4motion available which is something I dearly wish I had. That hatch would be handy too. My commute to work is a long freeway and I average 28.4 mpg overall as a result. Honestly I ended up with the GT as I was not wavering on the VR6 and no SEL-Ps with the VR6 were left to be found when I bought.
> 
> The Arteon did not exist when I bought my Passat, it showed up a few months later. I'd have been a prime candidate for an Arteon sale had they been there. But at least I am tolerated hanging out here. And I still have only seen one Arteon on the road! Heck I've only seen 3 other GT's in the last 3 1/2 years and they are much more common than Arteons.





KCJeep said:


> I am very happy with my GT, the VR6 and DSG combo is tons of fun and I've had zero trouble out of the car now at 50k. But the Arteon is better looking and has 4motion available which is something I dearly wish I had. That hatch would be handy too. My commute to work is a long freeway and I average 28.4 mpg overall as a result. Honestly I ended up with the GT as I was not wavering on the VR6 and no SEL-Ps with the VR6 were left to be found when I bought.
> 
> The Arteon did not exist when I bought my Passat, it showed up a few months later. I'd have been a prime candidate for an Arteon sale had they been there. But at least I am tolerated hanging out here. And I still have only seen one Arteon on the road! Heck I've only seen 3 other GT's in the last 3 1/2 years and they are much more common than Arteons.


So much within your post for me as I just purchased a 21 Arteon SEL P R-line. However, my 2015 Passat SEL P VR6 is going nowhere!!!!!! I just ordered the APR Plus for the Arteon to make peace with my V6 soul.


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

All cleaned up, ready for H and R springs


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Best Pyrite photos I've seen.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

I bought my Arteon in September, 2019. Two months later, a guy in front of me at a stop light in a Suburban in front of me decided to back up. He lied to the police officer and told him that I rear ended him. But fortunately, we have traffic cameras at all intersections with traffic lights and the officer cited him and he had to go to court.

It took US$19,000 for the repair and more than 2 months to get it done because the shop had to import parts from Germany. The car has been fine since the repair and the shop that did it is the one that is used by my local VW dealer for these types of things.


----------



## mbruegel (Jul 5, 2021)

Y-Not said:


> Two months later, a guy in front of me at a stop light in a Suburban in front of me decided to back up...
> It took US$19,000 for the repair and more than 2 months to get it done...


Oh ouch!

Glad to hear you're back on the road!
So we saw the "before", how about an "after" restoration pic.?


----------



## SCPASSAT4MO (Nov 22, 2005)

Recent trip to the Appalachian mountains


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 106636


Did you change the tires too?
Those don't look like the stock Conti tires


----------



## Muratti00 (May 17, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you change the tires too?
> Those don't look like the stock Conti tires


No! didn't change them!


----------



## p1thy (Jul 28, 2021)

2021 Arteon SEL Premium R-Line. Love it so far!


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Did you vinyl or spray the chrome trim? I have Pyrite silver and debating which to do.. I got quoted like $600 to black out the chrome with vinyl local to me..



Jhawkcclux said:


> All cleaned up, ready for H and R springs
> View attachment 106721
> View attachment 106722


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

bradst3r said:


> Did you vinyl or spray the chrome trim? I have Pyrite silver and debating which to do.. I got quoted like $600 to black out the chrome with vinyl local to me..


Definitely go vinyl and have a professional do it. I was quoted $600 as well, North Texas.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I hyperdipped grill and bumperdildo. Really easy. I wrapped the side chrome parts. Not hard. Had left over wrap so did the long parts with that. Spraying is really easy and comes out nice. I did not do around windows, haven’t decided about that. for some reason it doesn’t bother me chrome (yet)


----------



## Aj_2368 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello , 

New here , owner of a week old 2021 SEL Rline











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

^^^^ Sweet! And welcome. ^^^^


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Man that interior makes me want to go to an upholstery shop and have them stitch in some light colored inserts.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Aj_2368 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> New here , owner of a week old 2021 SEL Rline
> 
> ...


Is that a 2021? The rims look like the 19” from 2019 and 2020.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The G Man said:


> Is that a 2021? The rims look like the 19” from 2019 and 2020.


Those are standard on the 21 SEL R-lines. They're the 19 inch Montevideos.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

The 19” Montivideos were also on early build SE, SEL and SEL-P 2019 R-Lines. I have an early build SEL-Prem with them. Later 2019 R-Lines and all 2020 R-Lines have the Dark Rosario. I specifically sought out an early build because I’m not a fan or all black wheels.


----------



## p1thy (Jul 28, 2021)

LSIII said:


> The 19” Montivideos were on early build SEL and SEL-P 2019 R-Lines. I have an early build SEL-Prem with them. Later 2019 R-Lines and all 2020 R-Lines have the Dark Rosario. I specifically sought out an early build because I’m not a fan or all black wheels.


Personally, I love the grey. I’ve been reading so many comments calling grey and black “boring” etc, but even at the dealership, the manager and the finance woman were trashing white and silver (Newer VWs in general including, but not specifically, the Arteon). To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Aj_2368 (Jul 27, 2021)

p1thy said:


> Personally, I love the grey. I’ve been reading so many comments calling grey and black “boring” etc, but even at the dealership, the manager and the finance woman were trashing white and silver (Newer VWs in general including, but not specifically, the Arteon). To each their own, I suppose.


I tried for grey too for days but pulled the plug on black as I liked combination of black exterior with light dual interior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

LSIII said:


> The 19” Montivideos were on early build SEL and SEL-P 2019 R-Lines. I have an early build SEL-Prem with them. Later 2019 R-Lines and all 2020 R-Lines have the Dark Rosario. I specifically sought out an early build because I’m not a fan or all black wheels.


Yep, and now the 21 SEL's come with them too. I know because mine did as well.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

p1thy said:


> Personally, I love the grey. I’ve been reading so many comments calling grey and black “boring” etc, but even at the dealership, the manager and the finance woman were trashing white and silver (Newer VWs in general including, but not specifically, the Arteon). To each their own, I suppose.


I know right? Who would've thought gray would be an eye catching color but sure enough, Urano gray certainly is.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

p1thy said:


> the manager and the finance woman were trashing white and silver (Newer VWs in general including, but not specifically, the Arteon). To each their own, I suppose.


The Oryx White Pearl is really neat though...so different/unique. It looks like a normal white from far away but has depth up close and in the sunlight


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## jesse.garcia.319 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice ^^^^

My 2020










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silky_silver-art (Jun 27, 2021)

Here's my 2021 selp r line. Wheels just put on. Springs next week as well as tune.


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Just traded in my SE Rline 19 for SEL R-line 2021 with onyx white. First mod was going to be tint but I kind of like the look of it without tint.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> Just traded in my SE Rline 19 for SEL R-line 2021 with onyx white. First mod was going to be tint but I kind of like the look of it without tint.
> 
> View attachment 111243


Congratulations on your new car. Looks like you live out West somewhere. I would tint it to help reduce the heat and UV damage to the interior. Plus I think it would look extra sharp as well with the windows tinted.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> Just traded in my SE Rline 19 for SEL R-line 2021 with onyx white. First mod was going to be tint but I kind of like the look of it without tint.
> 
> View attachment 111243


Come to the dark side ArteonLV.......

.....the window dark side that is.


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

APR plus done
Next week KW DDC Coilovers


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Mattmc1228 said:


> View attachment 111268



What is the difference with APR Plus?


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

Stage 1 and the Plus are virtually the same tune,
The Plus is $500 more, for the additional $500 you are getting a mirrored power train warranty


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mattmc1228 said:


> APR plus done
> Next week KW DDC Coilovers
> View attachment 111267


So how is the car with the stage 1 tune on it?


----------



## Caramello (Aug 16, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Hey Arteon team! I figured it would be fun to get a photo thread going. Let's do this!





ice4life said:


> Hey Arteon team! I figured it would be fun to get a photo thread going. Let's do this!





ice4life said:


> Hey Arteon team! I figured it would be fun to get a photo thread going. Let's do this!


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

With the APR Plus tune, it really woke the car up.
Highly recommend 
Night and day difference


----------



## Caramello (Aug 16, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Hey Arteon team! I figured it would be fun to get a photo thread going. Let's do this!


2021 SEL R-Line Premium- SWEET 🥰


----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)

Loving every minute of it!! 5 months in


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mlamanna said:


> Loving every minute of it!! 5 months in


How many miles?


----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)

Mattmc1228 said:


> How many miles?
> [/QUOTEjust hit 6k


----------



## Almin.S4 (Aug 9, 2012)

Silky_silver-art said:


> Here's my 2021 selp r line. Wheels just put on. Springs next week as well as tune.
> View attachment 111163
> View attachment 111164
> View attachment 111165


Looks awesome! Did you paint your front bumper side reflectors or is it an overlay?


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Added 20 mm H&R bolt on spacers front and back. For the 1st time ever with the spacers 0 vibrations (used at least 15 sets on previous cars) :


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Fitted my old INNO roof box for an upcoming weekend getaway. I wish the bars sat lower it looks so high up.


----------



## OneWheelDad (Aug 22, 2021)

Jack-e-son said:


> View attachment 112435
> 
> 
> Fitted my old INNO roof box for an upcoming weekend getaway. I wish the bars sat lower it looks so high up.


are you able to open the sunroof with the bars? I’m trading in an R line Jetta for an SEL Rline Arteon, and the Jetta you couldn’t.


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey guys, hereby i’m introducing you my Arteon with 376HP (for now) and 527.6 Nm. Complete Milltek exhaust system (inc Milltek downpipe). Soon will buy the R frontbumper and rear bumper with 4 exhaust tips to have this car complete. If you’re interested to see more of this beast you can check or follow on Instagram @Vw.Arteon68 love to be in a big VW community 🤗


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sitting on the hood is making me cringe hard...


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Added some pics and impressions in post #103:









Test Drive Chronicles


How are you finding the steering wheel and climate controls so far? Honestly, they are totally fine. The steering wheel volume/track controls you can just swipe side to side and get haptic feedback, you don't need to press them down either. Climate control works just fine as well, I don't...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Mrspontaneous (Feb 18, 2019)

Really thinking about getting an Arteon as my next car, all the pictures are making me green with envy. Just have to convince the fiancee to get back into another car versus an SUV !


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Mrspontaneous said:


> Really thinking about getting an Arteon as my next car, all the pictures are making me green with envy. Just have to convince the fiancee to get back into another car versus an SUV !


Good luck with that. Something about women and their SUV’s.


----------



## Mrspontaneous (Feb 18, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> Good luck with that. Something about women and their SUV’s.


Tell me about it ! I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for 2 months to convince her otherwise. It's a little depressing going from my VW CC to a Mitsubishi SUV.... I would literally take any other SUV than that at this point but her mind is made up thanks to her Mom (die hard Mitsu fan). Thanks future mother in law 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

OneWheelDad said:


> are you able to open the sunroof with the bars? I’m trading in an R line Jetta for an SEL Rline Arteon, and the Jetta you couldn’t.


Yup. It fully opens and closes with no problems. Although, with the INNO hooks, it might just be touching it or a hair off from touching the sunroof.


----------



## jebaril (Apr 16, 2015)

ArteonLV said:


> Just traded in my SE Rline 19 for SEL R-line 2021 with onyx white. First mod was going to be tint but I kind of like the look of it without tint.
> 
> View attachment 111243


I believe it’s oryx white, like the antelope, not onyx, the stone.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Mrspontaneous said:


> Tell me about it ! I've been trying (unsuccessfully) for 2 months to convince her otherwise. It's a little depressing going from my VW CC to a Mitsubishi SUV.... I would literally take any other SUV than that at this point but her mind is made up thanks to her Mom (die hard Mitsu fan). Thanks future mother in law 🤦‍♂️


Just take her to the dealer, and open the trunk. That'll be all the convincing she needs if a car vs suv is the issue. It's got great room for the front and rear passengers, and great trunk space with easy access from the hatch. Try to show her it's the same as an suv with lower center of gravity, so it's safer. Really work the angles on this one. You can do it!


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Just take her to the dealer, and open the trunk. That'll be all the convincing she needs if a car vs suv is the issue. It's got great room for the front and rear passengers, and great trunk space with easy access from the hatch. Try to show her it's the same as an suv with lower center of gravity, so it's safer. Really work the angles on this one. You can do it!


 But can it climb curbs?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Jack-e-son said:


> But can it climb curbs?


.......yes? Maybe....kinda.....you could but....you might scratch bumper. Approach angles aren't the best. Get the 20's just to be safe.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Arteon Wayne said:


> .......yes? Maybe....kinda.....you could but....you might scratch bumper. Approach angles aren't the best. Get the 20's just to be safe.


66 y/o Mom did that to her Arteon! Popped a couple of tires but all good, she still driving it haha! Haven't traded yet for an SUV so that's a win!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

My wife was easy to convince. Since I was driving a Sienna and only us 2 for work 5 days of the week, it would be more "economical" to get a small and gas efficient car. Arteon fit the bill. 22mpg with my heavy foot vs the 16mpg i was getting with the sienna. Might not seem like much but it adds up.


----------



## Al69 (Jun 1, 2020)

Move to the Netherlands, where you pay USD 8.21 the gallon. That will cure her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrspontaneous (Feb 18, 2019)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Just take her to the dealer, and open the trunk. That'll be all the convincing she needs if a car vs suv is the issue. It's got great room for the front and rear passengers, and great trunk space with easy access from the hatch. Try to show her it's the same as an suv with lower center of gravity, so it's safer. Really work the angles on this one. You can do it!


I appreciate the words of encouragement man ! She's a tough nut to crack, but I think the in person viewing will help to tie it all together (plus, I've been meaning to check out a few rides!). I'd like to see about getting the 2022 Arteon with DSG but not sure I'm patient enough to wait that long.


----------



## Silky_silver-art (Jun 27, 2021)

Here's my 2021 sel premium r line. So far its apr tuned, new wheels, lowering springs, and maxton lip kit.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Mrspontaneous said:


> I appreciate the words of encouragement man ! She's a tough nut to crack, but I think the in person viewing will help to tie it all together (plus, I've been meaning to check out a few rides!). I'd like to see about getting the 2022 Arteon with DSG but not sure I'm patient enough to wait that long.


Best of luck to you! Perhaps we’ll hear of a new member soon…


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Mrspontaneous said:


> I'd like to see about getting the 2022 Arteon with DSG but not sure I'm patient enough to wait that long.


November is not that far off. You waited this long already, what is another 3months 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Does Nov really mean Nov with all the supply issues going on at the moment?


----------



## Al69 (Jun 1, 2020)

T16 said:


> Does Nov really mean Nov with all the supply issues going on at the moment?


It will be November 2022.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Gosh I hope not! I think he is in a good place to be in since he has the opportunity to get an HP and Transmission improved ( I can say that right without being crucified?. I know current 2019-2021 owners might not be as agreeable ) Arteon if he can just wait a bit. I don't know exactly his situation is, but it doesn't seem like from what he presented, a dire urgency of getting the Arteon other than getting rid of a Mitsu SUV hehe. Ultimately, it's his decision but just realize if you jump on the current model year out now, and the MY 2022 eventually comes out, that there won't be any regrets (as I have seen some mix posts of member getting the 2021 MY then when the news came out about the MY 2022, were a bit , let's just say, disappointed)

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Tabla, no crucifixion here haha I get it. I kinda wish I had at least 300hp and a DSG, but I'm happy with what I have. But yea, waiting until 2022 would be the thing I would tell people now as well. Just wait a bit, and you'll get a better set up that what we have now. Just VW had decided this BEFORE shipping it here....looking at you marketing focus groups and bean counters.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

But did see on the MK8 Golf R page that the Golf R probably won't be available till Dec 2021 due to the chip shortage. Being that the MY 2022 Arteon is somewhat on a similar timeline as the R, safe to assume it will probably also be Dec 2021

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrspontaneous (Feb 18, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> November is not that far off. You waited this long already, what is another 3months
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I know ! Easier said than down though. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey there arteon owners, new to the group with my 2020 sel r-line 4mo .. just loving it .. my 2010 cc finally blew out the rms at 102k miles in CO and the arteon was sitting on the floor with only 40 miles on it and a $10k discount .. you do the math!


----------



## ams061974 (Aug 28, 2021)

New to this forum but not new to VW. My 2021 Arteon SB 2.0T. Replacing a 2019 Arteon 2.0 TDI. So far very happy.


----------



## Sema's GTI (Apr 22, 2011)

Purchased a 21 Arteon R line yesterday. Love the car so far. Got it in silver to match my wife’s Tiguan 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

ams061974 said:


> New to this forum but not new to VW. My 2021 Arteon SB 2.0T. Replacing a 2019 Arteon 2.0 TDI. So far very happy.
> View attachment 114367
> View attachment 114368


You're killing us with that SB! Congratulations!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I really wish we got the facelifted taillights, exhaust tips, and rear diffuser ROW got.


----------



## Simes (Aug 29, 2021)

bgc996 said:


>


New member here. Your car looks amazing! Could you please share what you did to achieve this? I know they are 21" Atlas wheels, but what suspension did you use, what size tires and did you use wheel spacers? Many thanks in advance! Sime


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Guys, i just bought Arteon R 2021 front bumper and rear bumper. Already have complete milltek system, the only thing i miss are the 4 square exhaust tips. Does anybody know where i can order those? Orginal would be dope.. can’t find them in the Netherland or Germany.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ams061974 said:


> New to this forum but not new to VW. My 2021 Arteon SB 2.0T. Replacing a 2019 Arteon 2.0 TDI. So far very happy.
> View attachment 114366
> View attachment 114367
> View attachment 114368


Damn I am loving that wagon. And look at all these Pyrites as well!!


----------



## ams061974 (Aug 28, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Damn I am loving that wagon. And look at all these Pyrites as well!!


Thanks, the design of the car was one of the main reasons I bought it. Similar to the situation in the USA they are not selling a lot of them in Europe so it is quite 'exclusive'. They are just too expensive to buy and more importantly in this market to lease compared to offers from Audi/MB/BMW.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm not a wagon guy whatsoever but that SB is pretty great looking.


----------



## Simes (Aug 29, 2021)

Silky_silver-art said:


> Here's my 2021 sel premium r line. So far its apr tuned, new wheels, lowering springs, and maxton lip kit.
> View attachment 113634


Your Arteon looks awesome! I would like to get the same front lip, but cannot see it on the Maxton website. They show 3 versions for the facelift Arteon, but yours is not included in the lineup. Could you please help me out with a part number? Thanks!


----------



## jakek (Sep 1, 2021)

this is my 2021 arteon sel premium r line


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Y-Not said:


> I bought my Arteon in September, 2019. Two months later, a guy in front of me at a stop light in a Suburban in front of me decided to back up. He lied to the police officer and told him that I rear ended him. But fortunately, we have traffic cameras at all intersections with traffic lights and the officer cited him and he had to go to court.
> 
> It took US$19,000 for the repair and more than 2 months to get it done because the shop had to import parts from Germany. The car has been fine since the repair and the shop that did it is the one that is used by my local VW dealer for these types of things.
> View attachment 106898


hey man .. that sucked, glad you werent hurt! .. notice the "glass" hood shocks that caused the hood to pop out at the windshield - really cool .. hope youre enjoying the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Maxstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

I know the plate is not for everyone and over the top, but so am I. Someone in Ohio already had the "Arteon" plate


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Maxstuff said:


> View attachment 119130
> View attachment 119131
> 
> I know the plate is not for everyone and over the top, but so am I. Someone in Ohio already had the "Arteon" plate


Where’d you get the r badge


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Maxstuff said:


> View attachment 119130
> View attachment 119131
> 
> I know the plate is not for everyone and over the top, but so am I. Someone in Ohio already had the "Arteon" plate


I thought about doing "RT ON" once. People could interpret that as right on or Arteon I suppose. I actually wound up doing "HMM IDK" since it's debadged and most people don't know what my car is anyways.


----------



## Maxstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Where’d you get the r badge


EBay 
Search r line logo


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

New updates about my car:

Installed Arteon R 2021 front and rear bumper with AMG-look exhaust tips.


----------



## Kleriker (Jun 7, 2015)

21 SEL R Line, just bought it on Friday.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Black looks amazing in this car.


----------



## Kleriker (Jun 7, 2015)

The G Man said:


> Black looks amazing in this car.


I'm partial, of course, but well-done black paint can make an AMC Pacer look good.... Well, kind of better, I should say.


----------



## Ramazan (Sep 29, 2021)

This is my brothers 2017 official R-Line but fitted Arteon R bumpers.



















My B8 and Arteon. On this pic with the stock R-Line bumper


----------



## WYNOTBELIT (Nov 29, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Started some chrome delete. Just did lower grill as a start. Used hyper dip. Stuff is really nice compared to plastidip
> View attachment 83116
> View attachment 83117


Is that a spray?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup. Dip your car.com


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Yup. Dip your car.cAnd how long did it take you ?om ￼








How hard wat was


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Given we got about 6” yesterday in Georgia, I figured this belonged here. First time covered in snow.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Given we got about 6” yesterday in Georgia, I figured this belonged here. First time covered in snow.
> View attachment 149441


I see cars around here driving around with lesser amounts of snowed removed from their windows.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Was watching humble mechanics eurofest video yesterday and noticed this bagged Arteon behind a golf R. Which one of you was it?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Arteon Wayne said:


> Was watching humble mechanics eurofest video yesterday and noticed this bagged Arteon behind a golf R. Which one of you was it?
> View attachment 162428


Kinda looks like it belongs to @jagerauto 

See this thread here, post # 102

Official Arteon Wheels/Tires thread



jagerauto said:


> Figured I’d give my input here, as I had looked on here to find specs when I decided.
> 
> I wasn’t able to find anyone running what I wanted to run, but did calculations and I think I have found the absolute maximum width and lowest offset you can run on the Arteon without camber, or lots of poke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> Added 20 mm H&R bolt on spacers front and back. For the 1st time ever with the spacers 0 vibrations (used at least 15 sets on previous cars) :
> 
> View attachment 112022
> 
> ...


Odlične ti tablice 😁 Arteon looks fuuuumazing. One of the most beautiful cars on the road today.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Copbait said:


> Kinda looks like it belongs to @jagerauto
> 
> See this thread here, post # 102
> 
> Official Arteon Wheels/Tires thread


I believe you are spot on sir! Good eye. Now, how to lure @jagerauto to confirm....


----------



## Gregg702 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lapiz Blue with Raven/Stone interior


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

New owner here. 2021 SEL W/4Motion Lapiz Blue Metallic. The color sold me. Got it around September 2021. Only thing I’ve done so far is PPF and tinted the windows. Love this car.


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

Trellytrell502 said:


> New owner here. 2021 SEL W/4Motion Lapiz Blue Metallic. The color sold me. Got it around September 2021. Only thing I’ve done so far is PPF and tinted the windows. Love this car.
> View attachment 163199
> 
> View attachment 163198
> ...


It's super rare to see two Arteons in one parking lot


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

ZackZ said:


> It's super rare to see two Arteons in one parking lot


You’re right about that!








I love that blue too


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

ZackZ said:


> It's super rare to see two Arteons in one parking lot


i was on vacation in Gatlingburg and went to Kroger, my jaw dropped 😂


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Arteon Wayne said:


> You’re right about that!
> View attachment 163358
> 
> I love that blue too


Thanks me too!! Iove it way more in person than I ever thought I would. Pictures don’t do it justice!


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Arteon Wayne said:


> You’re right about that!
> View attachment 163358
> 
> I love that blue too


Wait, an R-Line with Muscat wheels and a non-R-Line with Montevideos?

Did you guys swap?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Wait, an R-Line with Muscat wheels and a non-R-Line with Montevideos?
> 
> Did you guys swap?


It's funny, I didn't notice it was an R until days after I took the photo, and realized that too. I don't know who made that agreement, but they're nuts. I know my car originally came over with the 20" Rosario's, but somewhere along the way got swapped for Montevideo's. I'm happy they did though. I like the M's better than the R's personally.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Arteon Wayne said:


> You’re right about that!
> View attachment 163358
> 
> I love that blue too











Found one at Home Depot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Found one at Home Depot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww, they look like they're about to kiss. 😘


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

SpokaneGTI said:


> Wait, an R-Line with Muscat wheels and a non-R-Line with Montevideos?
> 
> Did you guys swap?


Good catch! Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Maithiunas1171 (Jun 19, 2009)

Trellytrell502 said:


> New owner here. 2021 SEL W/4Motion Lapiz Blue Metallic. The color sold me. Got it around September 2021. Only thing I’ve done so far is PPF and tinted the windows. Love this car.
> 
> View attachment 163197


Unless they bought it out of state, I'm pretty sure I know that person lol. Local VW dealership here in East TN has only sold 3 black '21 Arteons. And only one of them was an SEL like that one.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Maithiunas1171 said:


> Unless they bought it out of state, I'm pretty sure I know that person lol. Local VW dealership here in East TN has only sold 3 black '21 Arteons. And only one of them was an SEL like that one.


It definitely had a TN license plate. It was parked liked the owner worked there.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> here is my photo dump...


very nice!


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## rovshan (10 mo ago)

My ‘21 SE.


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Last year i introduced myself with my Arteon. But a lot have changed. You might have seen me on YouTube with “Arteon R Milltek stage 2 draggy 428HP” or on Instagram @Vw.Arteon68

I didn’t like the current chiptuning so i went to another company and went this time for stage 2. My car runs now 428HP & 588 NM(Torq). I’m almost done with my Facelift R buildup. I received my original Arteon R brake kit and will fit them soon. Recently i fitted original Estoril R 20inch wheels. De-chromed my sideskirt chrome. Also received my Eibach pro kit 25/25 with spacers 16mm etc. More pictures will come soon.

those are my mods:

VWR Racingline R600 high flow Turbo inlet
VWR Racingline R600 silicone intakehose Racingline high flow panel airfilter
VWR Racingline Muffler deleter
Customised air intake
Milltek downpipe with sport catalysator
Milltek straightpipe
Milltek catback exhaust system
Wagner Intercooler


My Arteon


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Last year i introduced myself with my Arteon. But a lot have changed. You might have seen me on YouTube with “Arteon R Milltek stage 2 draggy 428HP” or on Instagram @Vw.Arteon68
> 
> I didn’t like the current chiptuning so i went to another company and went this time for stage 2. My car runs now 428HP & 588 NM(Torq). I’m almost done with my Facelift R buildup. I received my original Arteon R brake kit and will fit them soon. Recently i fitted original Estoril R 20inch wheels. De-chromed my sideskirt chrome. Also received my Eibach pro kit 25/25 with spacers 16mm etc. More pictures will come soon.
> 
> ...


I’m really digging the rear bumper with this exhaust tips


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Last year i introduced myself with my Arteon. But a lot have changed. You might have seen me on YouTube with “Arteon R Milltek stage 2 draggy 428HP” or on Instagram @Vw.Arteon68
> 
> I didn’t like the current chiptuning so i went to another company and went this time for stage 2. My car runs now 428HP & 588 NM(Torq). I’m almost done with my Facelift R buildup. I received my original Arteon R brake kit and will fit them soon. Recently i fitted original Estoril R 20inch wheels. De-chromed my sideskirt chrome. Also received my Eibach pro kit 25/25 with spacers 16mm etc. More pictures will come soon.
> 
> ...


Super Arteon!!


----------



## Gregg702 (Jul 3, 2016)

Got my Arteon tinted, 15% Rayno S9 Ceramic with Air 90 Windshield


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

Muratti00 said:


> View attachment 91704


Hey there, I might’ve come across you yesterday just off the GW Bridge in my silver Arteon—was it you?


----------



## Mattmc1228 (Jul 4, 2021)

Alan_xu said:


> Hey there, I might’ve come across you yesterday just off the GW Bridge in my silver Arteon—was it you?


Yes!
That was me!


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

Mattmc1228 said:


> Yes!
> That was me!


HORYYYY SHIETT


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

We're getting bigger by the day. There's dozens of us I tell you. Dozens!


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the enthusiasm in this forum.


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

Mattmc1228 said:


> Yes!
> That was me!


Shoot me a text at (917) 747-5935! I'm in the process of creating a group for us here in NYC!


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

Anybody in the Central New Jersey area? I'm located close to Princeton! HMU


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Original Arteon R brake kit ✅ Eibach pro lowering springs ✅ Spacers ✅

Follow on Instagram @Vw.Arteon68 or Youtube on “VW ARTEON 68”


----------



## Syn42 (7 mo ago)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Guys, i just bought Arteon R 2021 front bumper and rear bumper. Already have complete milltek system, the only thing i miss are the 4 square exhaust tips. Does anybody know where i can order those? Orginal would be dope.. can’t find them in the Netherland or Germany.
> View attachment 114617


Where did you buy the bumpers from?


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Syn42 said:


> Where did you buy the bumpers from?


i found them on ebay. A company in Germany which are selling car parts had those bumpers in stock. They were the first on the market though. So went there to pick it up immediately 😊


----------



## Syn42 (7 mo ago)

Aero1900 said:


> View attachment 105672


What are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## Syn42 (7 mo ago)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 85996


What lip is that?


----------



## rperez0714 (7 mo ago)

This is my 2022 SEL R line


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

rperez0714 said:


> This is my 2022 SEL R line
> View attachment 198707
> 
> View attachment 198706


Looks same as 2017-2021 :/


----------



## Vw.Arteon68 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey guys, i just posted a new cinematic movie of my Arteon R. Go check it out! 👀🔥


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Hey guys, i just posted a new cinematic movie of my Arteon R. Go check it out! 👀🔥


Nice work..Maybe you should contract Arteon marketing to VW. They don’t do any for the Arteon in Aus.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Vw.Arteon68 said:


> Hey guys, i just posted a new cinematic movie of my Arteon R. Go check it out! 👀🔥


Nice work. Car sounds a bit like an Alfa, not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## Ingolego (6 mo ago)

rperez0714 said:


> This is my 2022 SEL R line
> View attachment 198707
> 
> View attachment 198706


That is our new family member since yesterday


----------



## Awilsonr (May 8, 2021)




----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

Awilsonr said:


> View attachment 207553


That's a neat and sharp-looking one!


----------



## ExBimma (5 mo ago)

Mikey991 said:


> Anybody in the Central New Jersey area? I'm located close to Princeton! HMU
> View attachment 184581


Looks awesome


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

It was such a nice morning I just had to take a pic at the top of the parking deck. Beautiful sunrise and great turbo weather!


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

My 2022 Arteon SEL Premium R-Line now has a stable mate... a 2022 ID.4 Pro S AWD with Gradient package arrived on Friday!


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

gemini_or said:


> My 2022 Arteon SEL Premium R-Line now has a stable mate... a 2022 ID.4 Pro S AWD with Gradient package arrived on Friday!
> View attachment 223495


Would love for you to keep us posted on your thoughts with the ownership experience between ICE and EV!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> My 2022 Arteon SEL Premium R-Line now has a stable mate... a 2022 ID.4 Pro S AWD with Gradient package arrived on Friday!
> View attachment 223495


Been thinking about one of those. It'd be perfect for me considering I'd probably only need to charge once every two weeks. Then I could plug it into a 110 outlet over the weekend and be good to go for two more weeks.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Alan_xu said:


> Would love for you to keep us posted on your thoughts with the ownership experience between ICE and EV!


Will do. 

I did happen to have a 2018 Tesla Model S P100D which I sold after 50K miles. The build quality left much to be desired for such an expensive vehicle, but I did not have any major issues with it during the time I owned it. I loved the Tesla Rangers who came to the house when there was a repair involved. (2x headlight replacement due to the LED eyebrow yellowing, and ECU/Touch Screen replacement due to yellowing on the edges). I travelled from Oregon to Edmonton, AB Canada and then from Oregon all the way across the country (round trip to Yellowstone, Mount Rushmore, Chicago, Pittsburg, Washington DC, New York, Toronto, Montreal and Quebec) with zero fuel cost, compliments of free Supercharger network!
I'm not planning on a long road trip like that for a couple of years, but the ID.4 also has complementary free fast charging for 3 years, so hopefully I'll get to use that.

The driving dynamic for the ID.4 is different than a sedan, so I'll post a follow-up later.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Been thinking about one of those. It'd be perfect for me considering I'd probably only need to charge once every two weeks. Then I could plug it into a 110 outlet over the weekend and be good to go for two more weeks.


The build quality seems to be very good. There is a solid thump when closing doors... with an OBDeleven hack to lower the windows just a bit when closing doors! Panel gaps are small and even throughout. And the free/complimentary 3-years of fast charging is a good money saving offer which I don't believe other EV manufacturers offer at this time.


----------



## mjb12 (Jan 7, 2013)

bgc996 said:


>


Are these the cross sport wheels??? LOVE them. Any issues with fit? Did you also have it lowered?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

mjb12 said:


> Are these the cross sport wheels??? LOVE them. Any issues with fit? Did you also have it lowered?


Those are called Braseltons. Those are the 21 inch version which are off of an Atlas. The 20 inch version like I have are from a Tiguan. I didn't have the cajones to put 21's on mine. Mine is lowered and I'm sure his is too.


----------



## Colanmatt (4 mo ago)

My 2021 GTI Autobahn and 2023 Arteon SEL R Line in the new Kingfisher Blue


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

That pic.. that blue.. so nice..


----------



## sloppygti08 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## mjb12 (Jan 7, 2013)

Copbait said:


> Those are called Braseltons. Those are the 21 inch version which are off of an Atlas. The 20 inch version like I have are from a Tiguan. I didn't have the cajones to put 21's on mine. Mine is lowered and I'm sure his is too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 223786


Do they fit mechanically or do you need to modify it somehow? 

The red Arteon with those same rims at 20" is yours?


----------



## Tsm217 (3 mo ago)

Sorry @Colanmatt, had to take a page from your book. She's a beaut, can't get over the color in person.


----------



## Alan_xu (11 mo ago)

Tsm217 said:


> Sorry @Colanmatt, had to take a page from your book. She's a beaut, can't get over the color in person.
> View attachment 225087


Why are you making me go back on my antidepressants 😭

Congrats!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Colanmatt said:


> My 2021 GTI Autobahn and 2023 Arteon SEL R Line in the new Kingfisher Blue
> View attachment 223810
> 
> View attachment 223802


King Fisher blue is fire!!!!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

Purchased (certified) used two months back with 9500 miles on the clock, the 2019 SE 4Motion in Pyrite Gray. Shown here at a Motel 6 in Abilene, Texas, a thousand miles from home last week. APR Stg1 installed by European Performance in Billings just after I bought it. I might also get a stiffer rear sway bar for those abrupt lane changes to pass convoys of trucks on two-lane blacktops. Otherwise it will remain a sleeper suitable for this crusty old fart and his dog.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Don Nelson said:


> Purchased (certified) used two months back with 9500 miles on the clock, the 2019 SE 4Motion in Pyrite Gray. Shown here at a Motel 6 in Abilene, Texas, a thousand miles from home last week. APR Stg1 installed by European Performance in Billings just after I bought it. I might also get a stiffer rear sway bar for those abrupt lane changes to pass convoys of trucks on two-lane blacktops. Otherwise it will remain a sleeper suitable for this crusty old fart and his dog.
> View attachment 234261


Hello Veteran.😀


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Don Nelson said:


> the 2019 SE 4Motion in Pyrite Gray.


You mean Pyrite Silver, right? One of the best, richest, and most lustrous silvers I have ever seen. Most other silvers look dull and flat in comparison. I can't believe VW dropped this color for 2022/23. It's a color that accentuates the creases of the beautifully sculpted body really well.


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

av_audi said:


> You mean Pyrite Silver, right? One of the best, richest, and most lustrous silvers I have ever seen. Most other silvers look dull and flat in comparison. I can't believe VW dropped this color for 2022/23. It's a color that accentuates the creases of the beautifully sculpted body really well.


Yep, Silver. And you’re right about how great it looks. First time the sales guy showed me the freshly washed car I was hooked. It was the first and last car I looked at - traded my 1-ton RAM on the spot.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Don Nelson said:


> Purchased (certified) used two months back with 9500 miles on the clock, the 2019 SE 4Motion in Pyrite Gray. Shown here at a Motel 6 in Abilene, Texas, a thousand miles from home last week. APR Stg1 installed by European Performance in Billings just after I bought it. I might also get a stiffer rear sway bar for those abrupt lane changes to pass convoys of trucks on two-lane blacktops. Otherwise it will remain a sleeper suitable for this crusty old fart and his dog.
> View attachment 234261


I may be biased, but that’s one nice looking car sir


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

Don Nelson said:


> Purchased (certified) used two months back with 9500 miles on the clock, the 2019 SE 4Motion in Pyrite Gray. Shown here at a Motel 6 in Abilene, Texas, a thousand miles from home last week. APR Stg1 installed by European Performance in Billings just after I bought it. I might also get a stiffer rear sway bar for those abrupt lane changes to pass convoys of trucks on two-lane blacktops. Otherwise it will remain a sleeper suitable for this crusty old fart and his dog.
> View attachment 234261


How is the Apr stage1 for city driving ?


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

Dkarteon said:


> How is the Apr stage1 for city driving ?


Totally fine. I was skeptical at first and ready to have the APR Stg1 pulled and replaced by OEM (money back guatantee), but after some 4000 miles in the last two months, it is “as advertised.” No throttle touchiness, gas mileage as good or better than stock, no weird shifting. And I don’t ever have to turn off “start-stop” again. Many thumbs up!


----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

I should add that I do spend more time driving in town than on highways, and for the last three days it’s been mostly on snow or ice. Coming from a 4x4 1-ton truck, the Haldex AWD system is quirky and will take some getting used to. The APR Stg1 hasn’t affected this one way or the other.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Don Nelson said:


> Totally fine. I was skeptical at first and ready to have the APR Stg1 pulled and replaced by OEM (money back guatantee), but after some 4000 miles in the last two months, it is “as advertised.” No throttle touchiness, gas mileage as good or better than stock, no weird shifting. And I don’t ever have to turn off “start-stop” again. Many thumbs up!
> View attachment 236157


How are people in cold climates managing? The windows won't move for the easy opening when things are cold.


----------



## ArchVader (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Don Nelson (2 mo ago)

T16 said:


> How are people in cold climates managing? The windows won't move for the easy opening when things are cold.


I haven’t had a problem with windows yet, and it was as cold as -2F a few weeks ago. Even after washing the car in temps a little below freezing - nada, but the potential for freeze-up exists. When left damp, the parking brake can freeze pucks to disks, but that cracks free with a bit of throttle. A few cold mornings I’ve been prompted to “manually” restart the engine by pressing the start button, but after the initial attempt failing to maintain idle, the “manual” method worked fine.

With the Blizzaks and a vastly improved Haldex (from the Gen 1 in an old Audi TT), my limited in-town snow and ice driving have been spectacularly uneventful. It might be good to find out how our New England members are doing in their recent snow dump. I’m sure at some point this winter I’ll end up in a blizzard in the hinterlands or highways of Wyoming or Montana (always happens), and will report back with pictures.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

T16 said:


> How are people in cold climates managing? The windows won't move for the easy opening when things are cold.


Haven’t had this issue. Just a few minor things suspension related, that’s about it. Super solid so far for 30k. I drive a lot, 30k in 14 months of ownership.


----------



## vicdub85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lady in red. In a sea of boring cars and colors, she just stands out.


----------



## Bernardtkb (10 d ago)

My humble ride-- some tweaks done including DRC custom forged rim, Racingline R600 intake system and Brembo Pista and rear oversize slotted rotors


----------



## astro5872 (15 d ago)

Bernardtkb said:


> My humble ride-- some tweaks done including DRC custom forged rim, Racingline R600 intake system and Brembo Pista and rear oversize slotted rotors


damn, those wheels and rotors look really good with that white color. nice whip!


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jesus. What size rotors are on the fronts? Did you get rid of the splash/dust shields?
357mm is OEM Arteon/Golf R size. These look at least as big..
Anyone happen to know if the R models simply had better calipers and discs, or was the servo/master cylinder also changed?
Im a brakes man through and through, and would dearly love to upgrade mine, but want to keep it as OEM as possible, even down to switching up to the bigger Arteon R brake shields, but maybe they work with non VW brakes also?
Also more interestingly, what is happening with the rear?! Brembo are compatible with the electronic handbrake?!


----------



## Bernardtkb (10 d ago)

T16 said:


> Jesus. What size rotors are on the fronts? Did you get rid of the splash/dust shields?
> 357mm is OEM Arteon/Golf R size. These look at least as big..
> Anyone happen to know if the R models simply had better calipers and discs, or was the servo/master cylinder also changed?
> Im a brakes man through and through, and would dearly love to upgrade mine, but want to keep it as OEM as possible, even down to switching up to the bigger Arteon R brake shields, but maybe they work with non VW brakes also?
> Also more interestingly, what is happening with the rear?! Brembo are compatible with the electronic handbrake?!


Both front and rear backing plates are removed. Running on 355x35 mm and oversized 342x22mm for front and rear slotted rotors, respectively. On a separate note, the Arteon R uses a twin pot cast iron caliper with 357mm rotor, which has a hefty weight though. However, there will be no caliper clearance issue with stock rim.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Had my other set of Rosarios painted hyper silver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Had my other set of Rosarios painted hyper silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These turned out great! I have seen Rosario's come in this color but I think outside of US. They look just as good in hyper silver

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Had my other set of Rosarios painted hyper silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally! They are not black. Look great.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bernardtkb said:


> Both front and rear backing plates are removed. Running on 355x35 mm and oversized 342x22mm for front and rear slotted rotors, respectively. On a separate note, the Arteon R uses a twin pot cast iron caliper with 357mm rotor, which has a hefty weight though. However, there will be no caliper clearance issue with stock rim.


Arteon/GolfR calipers at the front are allegedly alloy, so a bit lighter, but of course still nowhere near as nice as proper brakes!


----------

